# How much $ for toll roads IL to IN?



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

I rarely drive outside of WI, but later this week I'm driving some friends to a wedding in Middlebury, Indiana. 

Wisconsin doesn't have toll roads, but I know that both Illinois and Indiana have toll roads. Right now I plan on heading South/East on 1-90 and then South on Indiana 13.

Does anyone know where I can look up the cost of the tolls I will encounter on these roads?

We plan leaving WI at 2am to get though Chicago around 5 am. Is there anything I can do to improve on our route?

Any advice?

Thanks for your help
Deb
in WI


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd try to leave about an hour earlier and hit Chicago by 4am.

Illinois is going to be under $5 each way.
http://www.getipass.com/tollcalc/TollCalcMain.jsp

Way it looks, about the same for Indiana($4.25).
https://www.getizoom.com/tollRatesRedirect.do


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I think Mapquest will let you create a route that avoids toll roads.

Hey, $20 is $20!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Hon...avoid I90 thru chicago area if at all possible. It was never good, but it's been extremely bad for the last couple years. If you're near the milwaukee side of the Wisconsin, not much you can do, but if you're madison or west, go south to rockford IL, take I39south, (you'll have 1 toll just into Illinois, $1.00, I think), then take I80 east. It's a longer route than cutting through Chicago, but there's no stop and go Traffic, no traffic jams. It's just straight interstate with little traffic. I80 is a tollroad, probably $10.00? bythe time you get to Indiana.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We always travel to miss the toll roads. We just went to Chicago last Friday and Indianaoplis on Sunday....with NO TOLLS. It isn't hard to do and the toll roads aren't really faster either.


----------



## Itsme (Jan 12, 2008)

You don't day what part of Wi you are starting from, but I second what Ann has said.
We JUST returned yesterday from travelling to and back again from Kentucky. On the way down we did the I90 thing...never again, what a mess. On the way home we took 
I39, beautiful road,nice farm land scenery,no stress.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy crow...we have toll roads here?

Man, I don't get out much and it looks like that aint such a bad thing.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

hmm, over 30 years of driving and no toll roads so far.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

When you get an hour or two to spare in Middleberry, go east at the only stop light about 3 or 4 miles to Das Deutsch Kase Haus. It's an Amish cheese factory with a show room where you can sample cheese to your hearts content. Go on east from there another 3 or 4 miles, and you are at Shipsheewanna. Watch out for buggys. Tues and Wed are flea market days there. HUGE flea market. You can spend just as much time there as you can spare. You are in the heart of one of America's larger Amish communities.
Indiana sold that I 90 toll road a couple years ago. It doesn't belong to Americans any more.


----------



## truckdriverx72 (Oct 31, 2007)

As Wi. Ann suggested- 39s-80e One toll @ 294/80 junction Then I would follow 94e to mm74 in Kalamazoo- take 131s, becomes 13 @ state line


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I second Uncle Will's suggestion, those Amish make some really awesome beef jerkey also. I would buy cheese, jerkey, and jams and jellies. And also stop to eat lunch. Shipshewanna is a wonderful summer afternoon stop. Be sure to stop in the doll shop where you make your own doll and dress her. Awesome.
As truckdriverx72 said, 131 south is a nice route. Goes through the most beautiful little village in Michigan. Schoolcraft. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to live there again. What a beautiful and quaint place full of the nicest people in the world. No place to stop to enjoy it though, except the ice cream shop on the corner of 131 and W. Eliza. Unless they have built something since I was there last, about 5 years ago.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

If you really want to avoid traffic, and interstates, go through Michigans UP. Cross the famous Mackinac Bridge to lower Michigan. Pick up 131 and it will put you right at the stoplight in Middleberry Indiana. I realize it might be a might out of your road, but what a beautiful trip. You could take a shortcut and take the Ferry Boat from Wisc. across Lake Michigan to Ludington Michigan. Now that would be a trip worth going on for a honeymoon. Drive safe <>UNK


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not sure where in WI you're coming from. We are in central IL and frequently go to Milwaukee area for medical care. We take 39to 43 to 45. 39 is a toll road around the Rockford area. The toll isn't more than a dollar or two in that area. We purchased an IPass for our travels to Milwaukee because the tolls are half price. If you can avoid the Chicago area I'd do that at all costs. The travel is SLOW in that area. 

Those toll roads make me very happy we don't live in the (not so) great state of Chicago.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

I will be picking up some Amish friends who live east of Portage before heading south. I can't leave any earlier than 2 am as I have no easy way of contacting them to change our start time.

Ann- Thank you for suggesting i-39 I was thinking about taking that route, but didn't know if it would be any better for the extra distance it takes. I am checking to see if it has any construction scheduled for night hours.

Uncle Will, about 12 years ago DH and I took the S.S. Badger (Ferry) from Oconomowoc to Luddington. It was a nice ride indeed, but it wasn't cheap back then and now it almost costs a fortune! We also had to get a tickets pretty far in advance. Going to the UP is out of the question for this trip. We just don't have the time.

Thank you!
Deb
in wi


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

deb said:


> I will be picking up some Amish friends who live east of Portage before heading south. I can't leave any earlier than 2 am as I have no easy way of contacting them to change our start time.
> 
> Ann- Thank you for suggesting i-39 I was thinking about taking that route, but didn't know if it would be any better for the extra distance it takes. I am checking to see if it has any construction scheduled for night hours.


Deb, we traveled thru 39 a month or so ago and didn't notice any terrible construction. It's likely to be an easier travel WITH construction that driving through Chicago area WITHOUT construction. I like google driving directions. You can compare trip times using several different routes.


----------



## truckdriverx72 (Oct 31, 2007)

I used to go from Kalamazoo,Mi to Rochelle,Ill all the time with the "big" truck. Taking 94/294/80/39 was 38 miles further then other routes,but I could make it in 1/2-3/4 hr. quicker just because of eliminating most of the "Chicagoland" traffic!! Either direction,results were the same!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

truckdriverx72 said:


> I used to go from Kalamazoo,Mi to Rochelle,Ill all the time with the "big" truck. Taking 94/294/80/39 was 38 miles further then other routes,but I could make it in 1/2-3/4 hr. quicker just because of eliminating most of the "Chicagoland" traffic!! Either direction,results were the same!!


I've always had great luck going thru Chicago, but even at 3am, on a Saturday it's a long drive. Fairly confusing the first few times thru, as well. Turn here, follow this sign, go right, now change lanes...

I 39 and I80 are straight driving...get on the road...keep an eye on the mile markers, 60minutes later start looking for your turn...really nice for making time. Not a lot to look at tho. geeez Illinois is FLAT

If you take the I39 and I80 route, be aware that gas stations/rest areas are further apart than normal on Interstates. If someone has to use a bathroom, or you need fuel...stop at the one you get to next, 'cuz it may be 30miles before the next one. You're driving through farm land for the most part.

Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## KimE (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't live that far from Shipse/Middlebury. Uncle Will is right, the cheese factory is great and if you have time, the Essenhaus is THE place toe at. They have the best pies. *sigh* Now I'm jonesing for a piece of Lemon Marangue(?) pie.


----------

